# Closet Space Question



## DVincent (Jan 8, 2007)

Hello: I am totally new to this forum, and in fact, we do not own an Outback yet - however after much shopping and internet research, we are down to two models: the Outback 28RSDS, or the Outback Sydney 31 RQS. We currently own a 2000 Salem Lite BunkHouse.

We have two adults (mom and dad), three kids, age 5, 7, and 9, and one dog.

Short story - my wife wants the 31 RQS because of the interior space and storage. But - it's too big for me (and our TV). I don't want to pull something that big. We seasonal camp (which is why she wants space) but we also go on side trips.

I prefer the 28TSDS - but she doesn't feel there is near enough closet space for clothes and toys. Anyone out there with input +/- on this??

Thank you!

(I will save my tow vehicle questions for later)


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Will leave the ??s re: the 28/31 to others who know (we have a 25...and its LOADS more space than our former tent







)

BUT....

WELCOME to the best site in cyberspace. You're sure to get answers to your questions here!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome!

I have the 31RQS. There are two fair-sized wardrobes in the bedroom and an armoire in the bunkhouse. We have plenty of room for our needs (2 adults and usually 2 grandkids on trips). There are also some extra space in the cabinets inside the TT, under the bed in the bedroom, and in the "garage" under the TT itself. You could use that space if you wanted to utilize some plastic containers for clothes and/or shoes, and such.

I'm not very familiar with the 28RSDS but I'm sure someone who has one will chime in.

I think a lot would depend upon what tow vehicle you're gonna use and how often you plan or think you're going to have to tow. And where you have to tow.

The 31RQS is one big tt! It weighs in around 7300 puonds before you put stuff in it. And with all the storage, it's easy to put stuff in it! Stuff and more stuff!

Good luck on your desision. I think you'll be happy with the Outback. Individual preference will dictate wich one you ultimately get, I think.

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, Daisy Dog!*








Glad you found us!










We have a 28RS-DS, two kids (7 & 10) and one dog. The 28 has lots of space for us, but the two unused bunks do tend to become storage and play space most of the time. There are a lot of storage spaces around the trailer (under bunks, under dinette seats, etc.), but hanging wardrobe space is limited. Plenty for us, but not an over abundance.

The big storage advantage I see with the 31 are the two outside storage lockers. Those things are enormous! The one outside locker in our 28 is big, but pales by comparison. I guess it all comes down to how light or heavy you want to pack, and if you have the tow vehicle to drag it all around! Remember, lots of storage space is great, but it is also an open invitation to piling on a lot of extra weight.

If it were me, and the trailer were going to be parked at a seasonal spot most of the time, I would probably go with the 31 for sure. If I were going to be towing it around a lot, I would want an upgrade on my tow vehicle, and make sure the places I want to go have the space required (Our Titan/28RS-DS combo requires a 55 foot space).

Have fun deciding!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Gemsters (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi








We too debated and went with the 28 because we thought that most of our clothing is just for camping and could be folded and not hung up.







there are closets that we have modified to accomodate those portable type of drawers and wire shelves...these work really well and the kids take them in to pack up before a trip. We too us the extra bunks for stuff and the dog! He loves jumping around. Good luck on your decision...Teri


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Daisy Dog 

& keep us posted. 28RSDS is a very nice model









Tami


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Daisy Dog









Welcome to Outbackers! 
Just follow your instincts and let us know which model you decide on...
Dawn


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Daisy Dog said:


> Hello: I am totally new to this forum, and in fact, we do not own an Outback yet - however after much shopping and internet research, we are down to two models: the Outback 28RSDS, or the Outback Sydney 31 RQS. We currently own a 2000 Salem Lite BunkHouse.
> 
> We have two adults (mom and dad), three kids, age 5, 7, and 9, and one dog.
> 
> ...


Greetings and Welcome. We have a similar family -three boys 8, 6, 3 and a baby girl. We love our 28RSDS and have never found it overstuffed. The front wardrobe is plenty for the kids clothes and the storage under the front passenger side bunk is for all the toys. DW and I rarely fill our wardrobe in the hall. I have plenty of external storage for our stuff. Now, all that aside we looked at a 31RQS and it is beautiful. My wife loves the super slide and the walk around queen. We already had our 28 and were not going to trade. Additionally we found that the 31 is probably too big to go into some of the out-of-the-way places we enjoy. There is no disappointment in 28 footer. If the TV does not support then move into the RSDS and never look back.

Jared


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I had the 28 and was gone last year for 2 weeks in Florida. We had plenty of room for stuff. As for clothes, unless you take your entire wardrobe, in a 2 week window, you would do wash at least once. If you do not, then your biggest problem will be where to put the dirty clothes









Yea I know, I moved up to a fiver but not because i ran out of storage room.

The bigger one will better suit seasonal on site camping but if you want to pull it, you have already stated good reasons.

Just remember.....if she ain t happy....................but then you could join the club of people who moved up in less than 2 years to a bigger trailer









John


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

We've been very happy with our 28. I like towing a 30 foot trailer that opens up to 35 feet. We've always had plenty of storage for the four of us - many two week trips. But, if I was going to keep it mostly at a seasonal site, the larger trailer might be the choice.


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

Don't forget that the 31RQS has a stand up shower glass shower door,8 cu.ft. two-door refrigerator,15,000 BTU remote controlled A/C,Extra tall 30" main entry doors,Folding entry handle,Tire Size 225/75D15D, Trailer set higher, trailer sits on top of axles, Gray Water 80gals. Larger slide out with windows on sides,The 31 RQS lenght is 35 and the open lenght is 35 for the 28. These are some of the thing that made me buy the 31RQS over the 28 and tons and tons of storage!!!!!!! The Rip


----------



## WhiteSoxFan (Mar 7, 2006)

We own the 28RSDS and camp with my wife, 3 kids (9,7,1) and have plenty of storage. However, I would have to agree with Rip and his line of thinking. We bought the 28RSDS based on the slide-out dinnette, bunk beds for the 3 kids, TV capacity, etc. I personally would look at a number of other factors when buying any TT before storgage came into play. The two analogies that come to mind are a house and a car. Would you buy a house based on # of closets/crawl space or the # bedrooms & bathrooms? Would you buy a car based on the number of cup holders or the quality/gas mileage/style/# passengers, etc? Probably not helping to answer your question, but I think everyone would understand that the decision should be made based on other factors, not just storage. From what you posted, it sounds like TV may be the biggest factor in this whole equation.

Sorry....not trying to preach, I just remember when we were looking to buy our first Outback last spring...it sometimes felt I was spending countless hours researching the various options, models, trailer weights, etc that I may have been a little "too close" to the situation and had to take a step back and remember what was important to us when buying a TT and what was just "nice to have".

Good luck with your decision! Just remember, either way you go...it's still an OUTBACK!!!


----------



## DVincent (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow - Thanks to all for your input. I think the message is clear to me (from current owner/users): the 28RSDS would seem to have enough clothes storage for our family. The choice could be down to this - seasonal? - 31RQS; travel? - 28RSDS. When all is said and done, I think we are leaning toward the 28RSDS for the travel and storage benefits.

We have plenty of time to decide. I think our first step is to upgrade the TV. We have a 2000 Yukon 5.3L. It appears that those most satisfied with their TV seem to have pickups - the 2500HD Diesel variety, regardless of the size of the camper. Right now, with our 28 foot camper (7,700 lbs) we are struggling.

Thanks to all for your help.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I think our first step is to upgrade the TV. We have a 2000 Yukon 5.3L. It appears that those most satisfied with their TV seem to have pickups - the 2500HD Diesel variety, regardless of the size of the camper


I agree, you probably do need to get a bigger TV. But it doesn't necessarily have to be a pickup. There are plenty of us towing with SUVs. Just try to get a 3/4 ton.

That's my 2 cents, anyway.

Good luck.

Mark


----------

